# Sound Crackle Problem



## jimamb (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, i'm new to this site and learning about pc's gradually. My problem as follows: I get very bad crackle through speakers, I can hear music so sound card is working fine but I have this continual crackle while it plays. I get the same crackle on the click of the mouse on e.g. critical stop, I get the peep followed by 2 or 3 seconds of crackle. System details: AS Rock K7S41 mobo, Athlon XP2400 + (2000 mhz)processor, Memory is 256mb DDR 333, sound card is Trust SC-5100. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Sounds like bad ports.. examine the port and see if there is bend or broken piecen in there ( hard to see but worth to look ) Also try different speakers or headphones.


----------



## jimamb (Nov 28, 2005)

PurpleSky said:


> Sounds like bad ports.. examine the port and see if there is bend or broken piecen in there ( hard to see but worth to look ) Also try different speakers or headphones.



Thanks for reply, have tried different sound card, different speakers and crackle through headphones is horrendous. I take it you mean the ports in the sound card.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes you are right. Did you try a different pci slot on the board for the sound cards ?


----------



## jimamb (Nov 28, 2005)

PurpleSky said:


> Yes you are right. Did you try a different pci slot on the board for the sound cards ?



Yes there are just two and have tried both. I have checked sound mix to make sure levels are correct, no problem there. What I have just discovered is that if I put the mouse and keyboard into the usb ports the pc doesn't fire up properly, it goes to start windows but seems to hang just before the welcome screen. If I pull out mouse / keyboard cables and put into their normal ports the pc fires up instantly. (All very strange) Could be here that the fault is ???


----------



## jimamb (Nov 28, 2005)

*Crackling Sound solved*

Went through process of testing and replacing everything and discovered it was the processor which was causing the crackling noise through sound. Replaced processor and everything sounds perfect.


----------



## ZDarryl (Dec 13, 2005)

jimamb said:


> Went through process of testing and replacing everything and discovered it was the processor which was causing the crackling noise through sound. Replaced processor and everything sounds perfect.


Your CPU was causing the problem? You have got to be kidding me. 

So you removed all of your PCI and AGP cards, removed the motherboard, removed the CPU HSF, removed the CPU installed a new CPU, and put everything back together?

If any of those cards, power connectors, etc were loose, they could have caused the interference. By disconnecting everything and reconnecting, you probably solved the problem and it most likely had nothing to do with your CPU. I have NEVER heard of a CPU causing sound problems.


----------

